# MAC make-up online (Ireland - fast delivery needed)



## Plek Trum (8 Oct 2009)

Hi all,

need to purchase various MAC makeup for a birthday gift next Tuesday.  Have Brown Thomas giftcard with balance but wont be in Cork or Limerick anytime soon to use it there.

Does anyone know of online stockists in Ireland that I could order from *today  *or of stockists in Tralee / Kerry area.

Many thanks... under pressure!


----------



## fobs (8 Oct 2009)

Would you not ring BT's and ask them to post on? THey have posted Giorgio makeup to me from their Dublin branch before it opened in Cork.


----------



## Plek Trum (8 Oct 2009)

I'll try it now and see (never considered it, though it would be a no-go!).. let you know...


----------



## Plek Trum (8 Oct 2009)

Done.. thank you (for the obvious!) Couldn't use giftcard over the phone but transaction was perfect and easy, hope to have them by tomorrow.


----------

